# انا مسلم اريد اتعرف على المسيحية



## aesa (17 سبتمبر 2010)

:94: انا مسلم اريد ان اعرف كل اشي عن المسيحية​ 
​ 
واريد اتعلم الصلاة مهم جداً​ 
ومشكورين :gun:​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> :94: انا مسلم اريد ان اعرف كل اشي عن المسيحية​
> 
> واريد اتعلم الصلاة مهم جداً​
> 
> ومشكورين :gun:​


 

المسيحية هي الإيمان:
+ بإله واحد آبٍ ضابط الكل خالق السموات والأرض وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى.
+ و برب واحد يسوع المسيح  إبن الله مولود من الآب قبل الدهور
+ وبالروح القدس الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب 

الآب/ الإبن/ الروح القدس = اله واحد 

نزل الإبن من السماء وتجسد من مريم العذراء بقوة الروح القدس وصار إنسانا وصلب ومات عنا وقام من الموت في اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السماء بعد أربعين يوم من قيامته.

مات المسيح عنا لكي يغلب الموت بموته ويعطينا الحياة الأبدية - بموته أصبح موت الجسد للإنسان المؤمن به جسر مرور من هذه الحياة الى الحياة الأبدية معه في الملكوت.

*إقرئي الكتاب المقدس لتتعرفي على المسيح من خلال الكلمة المقدسة لأنه هو كلمة الله الحي.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> :94: انا مسلم اريد ان اعرف كل اشي عن المسيحية​
> ​
> واريد اتعلم الصلاة مهم جداً​
> ومشكورين :gun:​



*المسيحية إيمان بإله واحد
ولكن شرح هذه الكلمة
هوثالوث فى واحد

أى

الله الأب
 وأبنه يسوع المسيح =الله الظاهر فى الجسد  
وروحة القدوس =الروح القدس
لذلك عندما تبدأ الصلاة نقول
بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس
إله واحد أمين
وتقول بإسم وليس بأسماء لأننا نتكلم عن إله واحد

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/6


​*


----------



## MATTEW (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام اخوتي كمل الموضوع لكن احب اضيف جزئيه صغيره 

في صلاتك خليها قلبيه مش كلام محفوظ فقط هذا مضمون الصلاه و كذلك الصوم اجعله فتره تغير حياتك فيها و توقف فيه ما تفعله من خطايا في حياتك 

الرب معك 
*


----------



## مورا مارون (17 سبتمبر 2010)

صلي هكذا كما علمنا يسوع المسيح 

*صلاة أبانا الذي في السموات
 (الصلاة الربانية | الصلاة الربيّة)*


*   [FONT=&quot]أبانا    الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. *​
*   [FONT=&quot]لتكن    مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. [/FONT]*
*   [FONT=&quot]خبزنا    الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. [/FONT]*
*   [FONT=&quot]وأغفر    لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. [/FONT]*
*   [FONT=&quot]ولا    تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. [/FONT]*
*   [FONT=&quot]بالمسيح    يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.[/FONT]*​    *  *​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعرف المسيح اولا
المسيحية هى تتطبيق الحياة مع المسيح
لازم تعرف المسيح قبل ان تبدا العشرة معاه 
وعلى الصلاة صلى زى مانت عايز وباى وضع وباى كلام المهم تقول اللى جواك وربنا بيسمع كل همسة من قبل منقولها 
المهم تكون واثق من نفسك ويبقى عندك اشتياق انك تعرف وتتعلم وتؤمن من كل قلبك مش مجرد فكرة خطرت على بالك
*


----------



## holiness (17 سبتمبر 2010)

في البداية مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدى .. 
بالنسبة للتعرف حول الايمان المسيحي فاطمئن انك في المكان الصحيح 
ونرحب بكل تساؤلاتك معنا في المنتدى .. 
اما بالنسبة للصلاة عندنا كمسيحيين مؤمنين نؤمن بأن 
الصلاة هي الصلة بيني كانسان مسيحي و مع ربي و خالقي كاب 
فاني اتكلم معه في اي وقت واي جهه فهو يسمعني 
اما عن طريقة الصلاة و كيفيتها فنحن لا توجد لدينا طريقة خاصة او اعمال معينة لادائها بل كل ما يهم هو نقاء القلب 
فهذا اكثر ما يهمنا هو نقاء القلب .. و القداسة في الحياة 
وهناك صلاة علمناياها رب المجد وهي الصلاة الربانية 

تحياتي لك


----------



## القسيس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السؤال لصاحب الموضوع
ما الذى دفعك لدراسه المسيحيه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aesa (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> المسيحية هي الإيمان:
> + بإله واحد آبٍ ضابط الكل خالق السموات والأرض وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى.
> + و برب واحد يسوع المسيح إبن الله مولود من الآب قبل الدهور
> + وبالروح القدس الرب المحيي المنبثق من الآب
> ...


 
*ممنوع الكلام عن الطوائف ( قانون القسم )*

*# .............................. #*

2-من كلامك فوق بتقول انت عن الله ( الآب/ الإبن/ الروح القدس = اله واحد )

وانا بقول عنها ألها مش أله واحد ماهوى موقفك الان

3-ماهية الحياة الأبدية 







مونيكا 57 قال:


> *المسيحية إيمان بإله واحد​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشكور


mattew قال:


> *كلام اخوتي كمل الموضوع لكن احب اضيف جزئيه صغيره *
> 
> *في صلاتك خليها قلبيه مش كلام محفوظ فقط هذا مضمون الصلاه و كذلك الصوم اجعله فتره تغير حياتك فيها و توقف فيه ما تفعله من خطايا في حياتك *
> 
> *الرب معك *


 
مشكور



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *هذا فيلم عن السيد المسيح *
> *من بدء الخليقة*
> *لتقرب لك مفهوم لماذا تجسد الرب*​
> *http://www.jesusfilm.org/film-and-media/watch-the-film*​


 
مشكور



مورا مارون قال:


> صلي هكذا كما علمنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> *صلاة أبانا الذي في السموات*
> *(الصلاة الربانية | الصلاة الربيّة)*
> ...


 
مشكور


شمس الحق قال:


> *اعرف المسيح اولا*
> *المسيحية هى تتطبيق الحياة مع المسيح*
> *لازم تعرف المسيح قبل ان تبدا العشرة معاه *
> *وعلى الصلاة صلى زى مانت عايز وباى وضع وباى كلام المهم تقول اللى جواك وربنا بيسمع كل همسة من قبل منقولها *
> *المهم تكون واثق من نفسك ويبقى عندك اشتياق انك تعرف وتتعلم وتؤمن من كل قلبك مش مجرد فكرة خطرت على بالك*


 
مشكور



holiness قال:


> في البداية مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدى ..
> بالنسبة للتعرف حول الايمان المسيحي فاطمئن انك في المكان الصحيح
> ونرحب بكل تساؤلاتك معنا في المنتدى ..
> اما بالنسبة للصلاة عندنا كمسيحيين مؤمنين نؤمن بأن
> ...


 
مشكور



ابانووب قال:


> السؤال لصاحب الموضوع
> ما الذى دفعك لدراسه المنسيحيه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اتعرف على المسيحية


----------



## القسيس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> 1-
> 
> *# ........................ # *
> 
> ...


 
يمكنك ان تقراء هذا الموضوع​ 
+ + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + + ​


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

aesa قال:


> 1-ليش حذفة سؤالي من الموضوع
> 
> والي بقول
> 
> ماهية طوائف المسيحية


 
*الطوائف المسيحية كلها* *لها إيمان واحد* بأن يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد الذي صلب ومات من أجل خلاص العالم لكل الذين يقبلونها ويؤمنون به.

المنتدى هنا فيه من كل الطوائف. *والكلام عن الطوائف ممنوع*

لهذا السبب حذف سؤالك.




aesa قال:


> 2-من كلامك فوق بتقول انت عن الله ( الآب/ الإبن/ الروح القدس = اله واحد )
> 
> وانا بقول عنها ألها مش أله واحد ماهوى موقفك الان


 
موقفي كما هو ولا يتغير لأنه مبني على صخرة المسيح.

*أنت سألت ونحن أجبنا **وأكثر من هيك مرفوض.*

*لا نرغم أحد أن يقبل ردودنا... الله اعطى الإنسان الحرية ليختار خلاصه أو هلاكه. *



aesa قال:


> 3-ماهية الحياة الأبدية


 
الحياة الأبدية هي عكس الموت الأبدي....

الأولى حياة ابدية مع الله
والثاني عذاب أبدي بعيدا عن الله.


----------



## seret (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا على على فكرة رديت على الموضوع ممكن اعرف ليه خذفتوا ردى


----------



## أَمَة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

seret قال:


> انا على على فكرة رديت على الموضوع ممكن اعرف ليه خذفتوا ردى


 

موضوعك حذف لأن ليس فيه إجابة بل سؤال الى صاحب الموضوع عن سبب سؤاله،
ولذلك حذف مرة ثاينة.

هم يسألون ولهم الحق في السؤال وعلينا الواجب في الرد ولا نسألهم لماذا يسألون.


----------

